# Mid-August Flounder Action



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

Flounder gigging over the last 2 weeks continues to be good, with lots of different weather and tide variables to change things up. Full limits have been coming every night in 2-4 hours of gigging, with the windy nights taking longer to get a limit. High winds in the 20-25mph range and dropping tide levels had me chasing the fish to new locations every night this past week. Hot dirty water early in the night has been a constant theme, but increased cloud cover and rain may change that this week. The tides are really low right now, but were above normal most of the past 2 weeks. We gigged a few larger fish this week, up to 24", and I expect more large fish to show up as soon as the water cools down a few degrees. Winds are forecast to be on the light side this week, with marginal chance of rain each day. This should really help the flounder gigging, as cooler and clearer waters should prevail for the short term.

*Upcoming open nights:
August: 15, 16, 18, 23, 24, 28, 29.
September: 18-29
*
*I also do "Late Trips" on some nights, just call to ask what I have available. This is the best way to get a trip on short notice.*

Visit my Facebook page for daily reports and pictures.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Duck Hunting 
361-727-0045
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*More pictures*

more pictures


----------

